# Cherries



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey is it ok to feed my dog cherries, he really likes them as well as watermelon rinds. I was just wondering if there would be any adverse reactions to the fruit. Is there a list of fruits and veggies I could feed my dog somewhere online. I can only find the things that are obvious, i.e. chocolate, rat poison, raw potatos and onions. I know i asked this before but the thread seems to have disappeared. I think the list of good and bad foods should be stickied to the food folder.


----------



## marlene (Jul 25, 2006)

hi i usually find all my info on the internet so im really no help but i wanted to say my dogs love cherries the only thing ive noticed is sometimes they can get bad gas and get the runs .something i didnt know and you mentioned in your post my st bernard loves taking potatoes out of the bag and she usually plays with them like balls but does eat them sometimes what is wrong with raw potatoes i did not know that


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Assuming you don't feed the seeds along with the cherrie, as an occasional treat I think they would be okay.

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_dyk#7


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> sometimes they can get bad gas and get the runs


So can people, if you eat too many of them.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

I hear certain raw potatoes can be quite toxic to both humans and dogs.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

So yeah i just realised that feeding my dog any amount of cherries will make him crap in my room in the middle of the night. I've correlated the feeding of cherries to him and his pooping in my room, or it could just be a massive coinsidence. Yeah and he doesn't even bother to wake me up, like he usually does, before he goes so i've been through several bottles of petastic already.


----------

